# Stocking for 75 gallon



## RavenSkyfire1 (Nov 23, 2011)

I was playing around with AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor and came up with this as a stocking option for my future 75g tank.

1 Angelfish
15 Albino Cories
30 Rummy Nose Tetras
5 Otos

This seems to put me at about 89% stocked. Suggestions or advice? I'm flexible on the numbers of each fish group also. The only ones out of this list that I have actually kept are the Cories. Is the Angelfish a good idea? I really like them but it's not a set member of the tank as I'm still tossing around ideas with my husband. The Rummy noses are a set member of the tank as my husband really likes them!

If the Angelfish isn't a good idea, what else would be a nice slightly larger fish that would work in this set up? One that wouldn't mind eating the extra guppy fry that will be thrown in from time to time?

Tank will be planted at least halfway. I want to plant on end of the tank and leave the other end more open. The plants will be low to medium light plants as I don't wanna go the C02 route. Naturally colored sand for the substrate. Not sure if I'm going to put driftwood in the tank or not but am thinking about either driftwood or rocks. I do have one ornament that will be going in the tank. It's one of those broken urn looking ornaments with a large cave inside and an Anubia growing attached to it. More than likely the tank will be filtered with two AquaClear 70's or 110's and will be using two Aqueon Pro heaters.

Also, not sure this makes any difference what so ever, but I plan on drip acclimating each and every fish that goes in the tank. The tank will also be stocked slowly, like five or so fish at a time so that my filters can keep up with the load.


Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## 20gallonplanted (Oct 28, 2013)

just be warned angelfish get real'y big and the can be aggressive. i wouldn't put them in with rummy nose tetras


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Your angel will be fine if added as a juvenile, by the time he gets big the rummynose will be far to big to be snacks.
If you fishless cycle with ammonia levels of 4ppm you can fully stock your aquarium all at once when finished!!
I would allow the tank to mature for at least three months before adding otos or they will have nothing to live on.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Angels are fine with Rummy-nose.


----------



## RavenSkyfire1 (Nov 23, 2011)

My current plan for cycling is to transfer over the existing filter media, plants and fish(guppies) from my 29g. I'm gonna let that run like that for a month or so while I get the planting and whatnot to my liking. Then I'll slowly start adding the new fish while taking the guppies and putting them in a 10g. I'd keep the 29g going but it's sitting in the only spot that I can fit the 75g so it's got to go.

The angelfish (or whatever I get for that one bigger fish) will be added while it's young and it'll also be last. And no fears!!! I know to add the Oto's after the tank has been running for several months at the very least! Ever since I decided to get the 75g I have been doing lots of reading about fish and all the equipment I'll need! I want to do this right!!


----------



## 20gallonplanted (Oct 28, 2013)

rummynoses only get 2 inches max same as neons and angels eat neons


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I have 9 rummys with a large angel and the angel was in there first. He was well on his way to adult size when the rummys were added. All is well over two years now and there's no aggression by the angel toward the rummys at all.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think they will be ok. Angels are fun so I would say go for one! What color are you looking at getting?


----------



## RavenSkyfire1 (Nov 23, 2011)

I really like the Koi angels but then again, there are a lot of other ones that I was looking at last night on an Angelfish forum that I really liked too. I had no idea there were so many different color varieties of them!! But since it's gonna be the last fish in the tank, I have plenty of time to decide on a color and then change my mind 15 times before I actually buy one! LOL

Then last night my husband was looking at tanks on craigslist and pointed out a 90 gallon (ad was for tank and stand) for like 250 or something close to that. I'd love to get that one (tank looked really clean and they said it hadn't been sitting empty for more than a month), but I just scraped every last dime I had together to pay off the remaining $1200 on my car. I can't even really think of getting anything for the new tank until next month! Me and my husband gotta stay off craigslist!!!! LOL


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have kio(6) and albino blues in my 180 with cardinals and rummynose.They're to busy minding each other (and the discus) to even notice the little fish(not so little as they are several years old.)
I think both are really beautiful or else I wouldn't have them(not a huge angel fan).
That being said they a great addition to my tank(they were last).


----------

